# Rutenbau , Blank gesucht



## Kochtoppangler (12. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig aufgehoben bin oder das lieber ins Raubfischangeln posten soll ...

Also es geht um folgendes , ich würde mir gerne eine Rute zum twitchen von kleinen bis mittelgroßen Wobblern bauen , hauptsächlich dachte ich da an die ganze Illex Squad Minnow und shad Familie sowie an die größeren Sqirrels + einige andere Wobbler bis maximal 10 cm .

Problem ist jetzt das ich keine Ahnung habe was für einen Blank ich da nehmen soll , gibt hier im Umkreis auch keine Händler die welche Anbieten , wäre da also auf Erfahrungswerte angewiesen 

Hat wer gute Empfehlungen ?


(Blank sollte am liebsten unter 100 Euro liegen , meine Erfahrungen mit dem Rutenbau sind noch nicht sooo groß ...)


----------



## megger (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Einfach mal bei CMW anrufen. Der Herr Weckesser weiss schon, wovon er spricht.

Petri


Megger


----------



## williwurm (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

moin moin damit könte es auch gehen----angelrutenbau zum selberbauen - Google-Suche    ---mfg willi:vik:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



williwurm schrieb:


> moin moin damit könte es auch gehen----angelrutenbau zum selberbauen - Google-Suche    ---mfg willi:vik:



Wow da wäre ich jetzt mal garnicht drauf gekommen ...
Mein problem ist aber nicht einen guten shop oder allgemeine Tips zum Rutenbau zu finden , sondern konkrete Tips zu einem bestimmten Blank #q

an megger :

jo hätte mich bei CMW auch noch informiert , habe aber immer schon gerne ein paar Infos bevor ich beim Händler anfrage .


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Bei diesem Thema frage ich mich: *WO IST @DET* ??|kopfkrat#6


----------



## megger (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Nunja,

ich selbst fische fürs twitchen nen St. Croix SCII Blank Fast Action 1/4 - 5/8 oz. in 6´, ist aber wahrscheinlich für Köder bis 10 cm nen bischen schwach auf der Brust. Bei mir sind es eher Syirrels, Squad Minnow 65 und x-Raps, also eher die kleineren Vertreter. Ja und dann noch Softjerks. Mir gefällt der Stock, ist auch selbst aufgebaut.

Aber ist ja auch wieder nur ne subjektive Empfindung. eshalb auch der Tipp mit CMW, denn der kann die meistens genau sagen, was zu deinen persönlichen Wünschen passt.

Petri

Megger


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Kochtopp...
der neue "Interceptor fast" in 240cm wäre ein klasse Lösung für Squirrel und Co, genauso
wie der Blank der Hornet.....
denn du suchst ja nen ausgesprochenen Blank für obige Köder zum twitchen...

der Elite Spin / Cast wäre natürlich auch noch da ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

@Kochtoppangler
Fein Sven, dass Du hier wieder mitspinnst! #h |supergri



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ich würde mir gerne eine Rute ... bauen


Magischer Satz, viel vor, großes Suchtpotential! #6

Da stehen schon 2 gute Empfehlungen in 2,40m , das sehe ich auch als die beste Länge dafür, vor allem bei sehr kleinen Wobblers bis 10g.

Im Notfall gäbe es 2 Typen -24/-40g Series1/Skeletors in 2,40m , die kenne ich in beiden Stärken ein wenig und die mögen auch zu gefallen, es gibt sogar Leuts die lassen alles andere dafür stehen. 
Wenn man sich so einen Stecken umbaut - im Extremfall nur als gerippter Blank verwendet, kommt man auch zu was sehr brauchbarem, was man zudem noch vorher als Fertigrute ausprobieren kann, also auch nicht gerade schlecht für Selbermacher und Baueinsteiger.

Die Hornet hatte ich auch mal in der Hand, kann aber wenig zu vergleichen.

Die Frage ist nämlich: Wie lang und wie steif soll der Stecken sein, oder wie flexibel für die Forellis? 
Meine Wobbler in dem Längenbereich - am liebsten im Moment Salmos und alte Shakespeares - verlangen auch schon ein bischen Kraft von der Rutenspitze. 
Blanks, die sich gleich auf zu großer Länge biegen, da ist der Taper des Blanks der entscheidende Faktor. Zu sehr parabole oder zu extreme weiche Spitze (Knickspitzenaktion) auf dahinter hartem Blank mag ich z.B. nicht und besonders nicht fürs sehr aktive Führen, da hat aber jeder andere Vorlieben.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Werd hier wohl leider auch in Zukunft nicht mehr allzu aktiv sein , meine Freizeitaktivitäten haben sich etwas verändert so das ich kaum noch Zeit habe mich hier ausgiebig zu beteiligen .

Was die empfehlungen betrifft :

2,40 ist doch als reine twitchrute fast schon n bisschen lang .
Dachte eher so an maximal 2,10 eher noch kürzer , auch wenn das mit den leichten Wobblern ein wenig Wurfweite kostet .

Zielfisch werden eher Barsch und Zander sein , Forellen wohl eher weniger .

Ne fertige Rute umbauen wäre eigentlich keine schlechte Idee , ist aber wohl teurer da man ja Ringe usw ... doppelt bezahlt , hab da schon eigene Vorstellungen was da alles ransoll ...


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Hallo,


zu Twitchen rate ich dir auf jedenfall auch zu ner 2.10er!!




Tl
Matze


----------



## megger (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

@ Det: Haste schonmal ne Skeletor gestrippt? Wenn ja, wie sauber geht das? Überlege meine Seletor I 9´ 15-40g neu aufzubauen, da mir der Griff nicht gefällt, der Griff zu lang ist, die Ringe zu laut sind und mir die Kopflastigkeit ziemlich auf den Piss geht. Aber mit ner 6+1 Beringung und nem Klassischen Griffaufbau müsste das doch schon alles besser sein. An sich ist der Blank ja mal gar nicht so schlecht, schön schnell und leicht. Nur eben diese Nachteile, die aber durch nen Neuaufbau zu beseitigen wären. Und nen Satz Slim-SIC kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. Und vielleicht bekommt man ja für die Originalringe auch noch was in der Bucht.

Petri

Megger


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

"Pimp my Skeli" - daran dachte ich schon,weil mir das gleiche wie @megger auf den Zeiger ging!!

Mir erschien das aber zu aufwendig.....Traute mich irgendwie auch nicht hin.

Frag mal den @Slotti,der hat ein paar interessante,günstige Blanks für diesen Bereich aufgetan#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



megger schrieb:


> @ Det: Haste schonmal ne Skeletor gestrippt? Wenn ja, wie sauber geht das? Überlege meine Seletor I 9´ 15-40g neu aufzubauen, da mir der Griff nicht gefällt, der Griff zu lang ist, die Ringe zu laut sind und mir die Kopflastigkeit ziemlich auf den Piss geht.


Ich noch nicht fertig, aber KHof tat schon mehr. Ich habe mir extra die *Nicht-*Skeletor Series1 in 2 Versionen geholt, 2,40m -24g und 3,0m -32g, da sieht es gleich viel leichter aus mit dem Rollenhalter wegnehmen  usw. 
Ringe sind ganz normal draufgebunden, genau mit Slim-SIC hat KHof seine 2,40m Skeletor2 verbessert, aber im Orginalschema, zu weit auseinander sollte man auch nicht gehen wegen dem dünnwandigen leichten Blank. Wenn man das Schema behält, hat man auch keine Flecken hinterher, die man sonst bekommt wenn man Stellen frei läßt. Puristen kann das stören - funktionale Angler eher nicht bei dem eh matten Blank. 
Bei 2,70m 7+1, bei 2,40m 6+1, das ist noch gut und eng genug, die Ringabstände sollten nicht so groß werden wie bei deftigeren, schweren Standardblanks.
Die Orginalberingung der Skeletor2 war nach ein paar Wochen unbrauchbar - geplatzt. |bigeyes 
Die Ringe der Series1/Skeli Version 1 finde ich auch richtig mistig für eine Spinnrute , die wären an einer Posen oder Grundrute sehr gut. 
Selbst die bessere SSGS-Ausführung der 3m -32g ist nicht merklich besser, und neben der Lautstärke der durchreibenden Schnur kostet das auch meßbar Wurfweite. 

Den 2,40m -24g bzw. den Blank finde ich von der Harmonie her sehr gut, der ist richtig klasse, eine echte Referenz für alle Blanks in dem Bereich. Von den alten leichten meiner Einschätzung nach der beste. Den neue 2,40m -40g finde ich schon etwas stufig und nicht so harmonisch, aber immer noch gut. 



> Aber mit ner 6+1 Beringung und nem Klassischen Griffaufbau müsste das doch schon alles besser sein. An sich ist der Blank ja mal gar nicht so schlecht, schön schnell und leicht.


Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass man ihn bzw. diese Ruten als *Klassenreferenz *nehmen kann und sollte, sie sind sehr verbreitet, nicht extrem teuer, viel guter Fisch wurde gefangen, und Leichtigkeit, Power und auch Resistenz sind auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Daran muß sich die restliche Ruten+Blankwelt einfach messen lassen, und: Sie darf nicht (mehr) schlechter sein! :m

Problem einer echten Skeletor mit dem konischen Plastikrollenhalter+griff ist die Verklebung auf dem Blank. Man kann versuchen das runter zu schnitzen, doch es ist gefährlich, Hardi hat beim Umbauversuch das HT nach eigener Aussage zerstört. 
Einen Ausweg eroffnet die Schleifmethode von fluefiske - Erich kennt sich mit sowas bestens aus und gibt auch Tips! #6
Es basiert auf dem Wegschleifen des Kunststoffs mit einer flexiblen Schleifscheibe, das ist an sich kein großer Werkzeugaufwand. Wer das noch nicht gemacht hat oder sich nicht zutraut, der sollte jemanden mit Schleiferfahrung hinzuziehen, 1-2 Bier dafür , das sollte für einen echten Hobbyhandwerker auch kein Problem sein und der Blank drunter heile bleiben, man darf eben nicht bis auf dem Blank herunter schleifen, der Rest ist wieder für die Schabemethode mit dem stumpfen Messer. Alle, die es zu eilig hatten, haben immer Blanks und hier mal die Handteile gekillt. |uhoh: :g 



> Nur eben diese Nachteile, die aber durch nen Neuaufbau zu beseitigen wären.


Ja, das wird in jedem Falle besser, so schlecht kann man selber kaum aufbauen.  
Bis auf das Problem den Rollenhalter zu eleminieren ist es sogar leicht. 

Das andere ist: Blanks, die genau so eine Aktion und Leistung bieten, sind erstaunlich rar |kopfkrat, alle schweren dickwandigen älteren Blanks fallen schon mal weg. 
Dann haben doch erstaunlich viele US-Blanks von Batson wohl eine nicht so spitzige und straffe Aktion, das steht in Listen und wird so berichtet, RX7 eher mit VT vergleichbarer Kurve als mit Series1, auch XST nicht so spitzig wie ich anfangs dachte. Ich werde mir Mitte Nov. den Lagerbestand von Christian Weckesser mal genau daraufhin angucken :q, aber bis dahin muss es noch warten. 

Vlt. gibts da auch Tips zu weiteren guten Twitch-Blanks.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



maesox schrieb:


> Frag mal den @Slotti,der hat ein paar interessante,günstige Blanks für diesen Bereich aufgetan#6


Noch neue, die ich nicht vom Typ her kenne?


----------



## megger (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Naja, wenn das mir de rollenhalter wirklich so ein Problem ist, wie es schein, dann werd ich das gute Stück doch wohl verkaufen.  Muss dann noch ne bischen sparen auf ne SS III oder VHF, solange muss dann die Diaflash H herhalten, macht ja auch Spass!!


----------



## Slotti (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Noch neue, die ich nicht vom Typ her kenne?



solltest du kennen denke ich 

@ Kochtoppangler

ich habe mir zum Barschangeln/Forellenbach diese Rute aufgebaut : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2215775&postcount=722

Der Blank kostet imo € 23,90 ist ein Auslaufmodell von PacBay.

Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht welche Voraussetzungen eine Twitch Rute haben soll/muß. Ich kann nur mit einer Skelli 4-24gr 2,40m vergleichen und die ist schon ne ecke steifer.

Der Pacbay Blank arbeitet ideal bis ca 15 gr. in diesem Bereich kannst du fast alles gleich weit werfen egal ob 1er Meps oder nen 15gr. Wobbler, durch die sensible Spitze merkst man die Aktion der Wobbler wunderbar.
Leider fehlt mir noch ein guter Fisch an der Rute so das ich zum Drillverhalten nichts sagen kann. 

wenn du noch 1-2 Wochen wartest kann dir maesox auch etwas zu den Eigenschaften des Blanks sagen , dann hast du schonmal 2 Meinungen 

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen St.Croix SCIII 4-10 lb 1/8 - 3/8 oz ML X-Fast hier liegen aber noch unaufgebaut.

St Croix hat in diesem Bereich eh eine große Auswahl :http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/St-Croix?whence=

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Fletscher (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Hi,

ich fische die Skelli 4-24gr 2,40m nun auch schon ein gutes Jahr.
Finde den Blank auch sehr sehr gut, leider knirschen die Ringe und den Griff finde ich auch nicht sehr bequem. Jetzt hab ich die Speedmaster H aber mit der bin ich auch noch nicht ganz warm...

Falls jemand einen ähnlichen Blank (Skelli) kennt wäre es toll davon zu lesen #6 

Ich denke jedenfalls das ein ähnlicher Blank auch für den Threadersteller sehr geeignet wäre.

Hier noch ein Beispiel zur Robustheit des Blanks. Konnte schon zwei dieser Größe ohne viel Probleme landen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Slotti schrieb:


> solltest du kennen denke ich
> St Croix hat in diesem Bereich eh eine große Auswahl :http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/St-Croix?whence=
> |wavey:Slotti



Oha da gibts ja wirklich reiche Auswahl , aber Auslandsbestellungen schrecken mich immernoch son bisschen ab #d




Hab grad nochmal bei CMW reingeschaut , 
Rainshadow XSB,XMB 1-teil Bass Rod Blanks, und da der 
2,07m einteilig	6'8	5-30gr  , das hört sich doch fast perfekt an ...

hat den zufällig mal wer in der hand gehabt ?

Ansonsten muss ich mal die Antworet von CMW abwarten |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal bei CMW reingeschaut ,
> Rainshadow XSB,XMB 1-teil Bass Rod Blanks, und da der
> 2,07m einteilig    6'8    5-30gr  , das hört sich doch fast perfekt an ...



Die Batson Blanks würde ich auf jeden Fall im Batson Katalog nachschauen. Anscheinend wird bei CMW das WG etwas anders angegeben.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> zu Twitchen rate ich dir auf jedenfall auch zu ner 2.10er!!
> ...


 

und warum??? erklär doch bitte mal...


----------



## megger (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Einteilige Blanks bei Mudhole bestellen ist aucch ne nicht gerade ne billige Angelegenheit. Die verschicken ab nen bestimmten Länge mit FedEx, und dann wirds teuer. Versandkosten, Steuern und noch die Verzollungsgebühr/ Bearbeitungsgebühr von FedEx. Lohnt sich nur, wenn du mehr bestellst.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> und warum??? erklär doch bitte mal...



Es ist einfacher damit Schläge nach unten auszuüben, ich bin selbts momentan auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Rute (die aber für Multi) mit einem WG bis max 60 g für Wobbler und kleine Jerks.

Ich benutze momentan eine 2,4 m lange Rute dafür und da ist es für mich eben recht schwer gerade Schläge nach unten zu setzen weil ich immer aufpassen muß das ich die Rute nicht in den Boiden ramme.


----------



## maesox (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> und warum??? erklär doch bitte mal...


 




Ich sagte "rate ich dir" !!! Also ein gut gemeinter Rat mehr nicht!! Daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind weiß ich 

Zum Punkt: Da 30cm kürzer u darum zum Twitchen ,wie sicherlich nicht nur ich finde,praktischer!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Batson Blanks würde ich auf jeden Fall im Batson Katalog nachschauen. Anscheinend wird bei CMW das WG etwas anders angegeben.



Da stehts in oz damit kann ich nun leider garnichts anfangen .

Das die WGs besonders bei Jerk , twitch usw ... Ruten gerne mal verhunzt werden ist klar und noch ein grund warum ich hier nach Tips frage ^^

Wenn das Wg stimmt wäre die Rute ja richtig genial schon alleine weil Einteilig |supergri


----------



## fluefiske (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Hallo !
Schau auch mal hier : http://www.rodbuilding.de//Onlinesh...r/PacBay_Tradition_SpinPoppJerk.htm#T2SA10842

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Fletscher schrieb:


> ich fische die Skelli 4-24gr 2,40m nun auch schon ein gutes Jahr.
> Finde den Blank auch sehr sehr gut,


Das wundert mich zumindest nicht! #6



			
				Fletscher schrieb:
			
		

> leider knirschen die Ringe und den Griff finde ich auch nicht sehr bequem.


Leider ist der Aufbau bzw. die Teile eben ziemlich grottig. Das betrifft leider sehr viele wenn nicht die meisten Fertigruten. 



			
				Fletscher schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand einen ähnlichen Blank (Skelli) kennt wäre es toll davon zu lesen #6
> Ich denke jedenfalls das ein ähnlicher Blank auch für den Threadersteller sehr geeignet wäre.


Ich suche sowas als Blank, sowie 1+2 Nummern straffer, genau nach der Vorlage, auch zu solchem Zwecke.



			
				Fletscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Beispiel zur Robustheit des Blanks. Konnte schon zwei dieser Größe ohne viel Probleme landen.


Was waren das für Maße, stimmt das mit dem Welsbild im Boot vom Dietel (angeblich gleicher Blank)?


----------



## Fletscher (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Hi Det,

ich versteh das ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum kann ein Hersteller/Händler wie Berkley nicht so einen guten Blank mit einigermaßen guten Ringen und nen für die meisten Angler passenden Griff rausbringen?
Die hätten dann doch eine Spitzen Fertigrute zu nen akzeptablen Preis, die in ihrer Klasse seinesgleichen sucht... 

Wäre die Spitze noch ein bisschen straffer und mann könnte noch einiges mehr an Wurfgewicht mit nur einer Rute abdecken...

Das Welsbild vom Hannes kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, der Blank biegt sich zwar bei großer Belastung extrem bis hinten aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl das er brechen könnte. Meine Waller hatten so 1,30-1,40 aber wie gesagt die Rute hatte auf jeden Fall noch Reserve, das ist ja in meinen Augen das erstaunliche an dem Blank :m

Achja, die kleinste RedArc hat diese Drills übrigens auch ohne Folgeschäden überstanden |supergri


----------



## Slotti (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

@ Fletscher

ein tauschen des Spitzenrings hilft schon deutlich gegen das Knirschen.

@all sollte Interesse an den St.Croix Blanks bestehen(oder sonstwas von Mudhole) können wir vielleicht eine Sammelbestellung bei Mudhole machen, ich bestelle dort öfter mal, das letzte Porto war trotz 2 Blanks davon einer 6`einteilig "nur" $36,-

Bei interesse PN an mich.

#hSlotti


----------



## Slotti (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> der neue "Interceptor fast" in 240cm wäre ein klasse Lösung für Squirrel und Co, genauso



Gibts den auch in 240cm ? hab ihn bisher nur in 225cm und 275cm gefunden.



Fletscher schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen ähnlichen Blank (Skelli) kennt wäre es toll davon zu lesen #6



Da könnt ich mir vorstellen das der Interceptor FA 240cm das ziemlich gut trifft. Ich hatte bisher nur die 9 Fuß in der Hand und die ist schon ziemlich geil außerdem geht da meiner Ansicht nach auch mehr als das angegebene WG von 5-15gr.

#h Slotti


----------



## Fletscher (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Hi Slotti,

erstmal danke für den Spitzenring-Tipp, werd ich mal ändern.

Wegen dem Blank, ist halt blöd wenn ich den vorher nicht mal in der Hand haben kann... möchte eigentlich nix blind bestellen. Hast du aber vielleicht mal einen Direktlink zum Blank, finde im Shop nix.

Der CMW ist nur ne dreiviertelstunde von mir weg, ich denke ich werde dort mal hinfahren und mir seine Vorschläge anhören. Möchte auch noch ne bequemere Grifflösung, vielleicht weiß er da auch was für mich :m


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Dann warte damit bis zu 15.November!!!!#h#6


----------



## Slotti (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

zu CMW fahren und sich alles live angucken ist sicher eine gute Lösung 

ansonsten findest du den Interceptor FA zb hier http://www.ch-rutenbaushop.de/epage...th=/Shops/61681492/Categories/Blanks/Harrison

oder auch bei Tackle24.de dort aber unter Specimen und auch nur in 225 und 275cm

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Fletscher (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann warte damit bis zu 15.November!!!!#h#6



Damit warten um zum CMW zu fahren?  ;+
Gibts denn am 15. etwas umsonst? 

@Slotti
aha, Danke. 
Ich such aber etwas um die 30g Wurfgewicht, ist der Blank denn dafür noch passend?


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Jepp gibt es. Da ist Tag der offenen Tür quasi. Werde auch über zwei Std Fahrt in kauf nehmen. Erstens wegen dem Rutenbau u zweitens weil da einig an anderen Board - Member da sein werden!!! #6

Kannsts dir ja überlegen!! Oder du fährst ein zweites Mal hin|rolleyes



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Slotti (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

@ Fletscher

also wenn du mit der Skelli 4-24gr. 30gr. geschleudert hast sollte das mit der Interceptor auch gehen.

Ich hatte die 2,40 4-24 gr Skelli ebenfalls aber 30 gr fand ich daran schon heftig.

#h Slotti


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Es ist einfacher damit Schläge nach unten auszuüben, .


 
wieso nach unten?
man kann nach oben, sowie seitlich auch twitchen



maesox schrieb:


> Ich sagte "rate ich dir" !!! Also ein gut gemeinter Rat mehr nicht!! Daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind weiß ich
> 
> Zum Punkt: Da 30cm kürzer u darum zum Twitchen ,wie sicherlich nicht nur ich finde,praktischer!!
> 
> ...


 
wie gesagt geschmacksache je nach Köder nehme ich auch gerne eine 240iger, ist ja aber auch egal, nur aollte man auch den Anschlagswinkel und den Weg bedenken den eine Rute zurücklegen muss die mit der Spitze auf der Wasseroberfläche ist. aber wie gesagt über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten


*@Slotti*
ja gibts in 210cm, 240cm, 270cm, 320cm. Den|kopfkrat 300cm weiß ich jetzt gar nicht obs den gibt|kopfkrat
die 210er und 240iger habe ich schon gefischt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Auch wenn ich mich noch nichtmal wirklich für einen Blank entschieden habe 
(denke aber mal es wird ein PacBay Tradition II da gibts ja riesenauswahl und der preis stimmt auch ...)

Wie sieht das Eigentlich mit den Rollenhaltern aus ?
laut http://www.rodbuilding.de//Onlinesh...er/PacBay_Tradition_SpinPoppJerk.htm#T2MBC784
haben die Blanks ja weniger als 12 mm Durchmesser am unteren ende das heißt da wo nac hher der Rollenhalter sitzt wohl noch etwas weniger .

Kann man da dann noch ohne probleme nen 16er Rollenhalter draufsetzten ( halt mit kräftig Unterfüttern) oder sollte man sich lieber nen 12er (innendurchmesser 13 mm) suchen ?


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

ich würde den 16ner nehmen, der passt garantiert und mit etwas unterfüttern bin ich bis jetzt besser zurande gekommen, als ohne.
Bin aber auch nur der Gelegenheitsbastler
An die Rollenfußgröße hast Du ja sicher gedacht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Jopp 16er paßt da einwandfrei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Kann man da dann noch ohne probleme nen 16er Rollenhalter draufsetzten ( halt mit kräftig Unterfüttern) oder sollte man sich lieber nen 12er (innendurchmesser 13 mm) suchen ?


Da gibts keine feste Regel außer das Griffgefühl der eigenen Hand.
Ob 16 - 18 - 20, das hängt davon ab, was man zum guten Halt braucht, gerade für die Leuts, die immer sozusagen in Mittelhaltung den Rollenhalter greifen. 

Einfachste Methode: Schau mal bei ein paar Ruten auf die Rollenhaltereinprägung, das 16 o. 18 o. 20 steht meist drauf und damit kannst Du entscheiden was sich gut greift, alle andere ist unwichtig.


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

also aufn nen 10mm Blank bei warscheinlicher 2000er Rollengröße nen 18er oder 20er Halter draufschrauben???

Irgendwo sollte man das schon dem Blank und der Rolle anpassen findest du nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



Slotti schrieb:


> also aufn nen 10mm Blank bei warscheinlicher 2000er Rollengröße nen 18er oder 20er Halter draufschrauben???
> 
> Irgendwo sollte man das schon dem Blank und der Rolle anpassen findest du nicht?


Also ich gehe jetzt immer von meiner Hand und Grifffreundlichkeit aus, die ist nämlich immer gleich. 

Ist aber sowieso egal - jeder so wie es ihm gefällt, man kann auch dünnere Rutengriffe+Rollenhalter fischen wenn man sich nicht gerade daran nicht stört, das Mittelmaß liegt bei den ID 18 Rollenhaltern mit 25mm Kork was viele Fertigruten haben. Jemand anders findet vlt. nur 22mm Kork richtig nett und will einen schlanken ID 16mm Rollenhalter haben , das ist doch voll individuell.
Alleine die verschiedenen Arten die Rute zu halten und zu führen.
Ein 20er Fuji-Halter DPS/Kon nimmt jedenfalls problemlos eine 2000er Rolle auf.

Shimano stört sich z.B. auch nicht dran, letztlich sieht ein sehr dünn aus dem Vordergriff rauskommender Blank für viele voll geil aus :k, verstärkt durch einen geraden Abschluss vorne. 
http://www.hav-shop.de/images/kat2007/ruten_500/Aspire-AX-Spinning.jpg
Mit einer Spitztüte oder rund zulaufenden Form ist das auch längst nicht so sichtbar, wer will kann das damit auch gut anpassen.


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich hab auf meinem 10mm Blank nen 17er DPS drauf, passt! :m



|wavey: Spezi

Ich nehm an du meinst die Hornet ? Die hat wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe vorm Winding Check 10mm dann wird die ganz unten auch etwa bei 11,5mm liegen. Da paßt das sehr gut finde ich, ähnlich wie meine CTS da ist auch nen 17er verbaut. 

Bei Blanks die aber unten am Handteil teilweise nichtmal 10mm haben und die bedingt durch ihren Einsatz meist mit kleinen Rollen gefischt werden finde ich halt mit nem 18er oder 20er "überladen" aber wems gefällt... ist halt auch der Vorteil einer selbstgemachten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rutenbau , Blank gesucht*

Soo also wie gesagt der Blank steht jetzt schon fast fest .
Pacific Bay Tradition II Series 6'6" Wg  5- ?

genau hier hörts bei mir auf ^^
gibt ein modell mit 5 - 28 gr und eins mit 5- 35 gr .

Was meint ihr welche ist besser für Wobbler - max 10 cm , größtenteils so die größe  Illex Squad shad / Minnow .

Hab als einzigen Vergleich nur meine Skeletor mit 5-28 gr die für die Wobbler eigentlich genau richtig wäre , wenn sie nicht n Meter zu lang wäre ^^
Allerdings können die Blanks ja auch etwas anders ausfallen ...

Hab grad nochmal ins englishe Datenblatt geguckt da sind ja die Ködergewichte angegeben  

bei der  5-28  steht da umgerechnet  3,5  - 11gr
und bei der 5-35 gr                           4 -   18 gr 

Demnach wäre ja die 2. die bessere wahl da die meisten Köder die ich fischen will ja im bereich um 10 gr liegen ist das richtig so ?

(Werd dann wohl gleich noch nen 2. Blank bestellen für Köder bis max 8 gr , dann bin ich ja wieder bei den 100 Euro die ich eh schon einkalkuliert hatte |supergri)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe #6


----------

